# NSCC Police Lieutenant



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Police Lieutenant/Community Resources Officer (CRO), Staff Associate*
North Shore Community College 
in Danvers, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 03/31/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*Company Description:*
North Shore Community College is a diverse, caring, inclusive community that inspires our students to become engaged citizens and to achieve their personal, academic, and career goals through accessible, affordable, rigorous educational opportunities that are aligned with our region's workforce needs and will prepare them for life in a changing world. NSCC is one of 15 Massachusetts community colleges, which serves the 26 cities and towns north of Boston. Since its founding in 1965, NSCC has grown from a single leased building to an urban campus in downtown Lynn and a suburban campus in Danvers, and from five to 80 academic programs of study. Nearly 50,000 students have graduated from NSCC. The college is accredited by the New England Commission of Higher Education (NECHE). 

*Job Description:
Police Lieutenant/Community Resources Officer (CRO), Staff Associate
Non-Unit Professional position, 37.5 hours/week
Campus Location: Lynn Campus*
*GENERAL STATEMENT OF DUTIES: *
The Lieutenant / Community Resource Officer reports to the Chief of Police and is responsible for assisting the Chief with the overall safety and protection of students, employees and visitors of the college. This includes all police functions related to campus security such as crime prevention and investigation, security services and daily departmental operations at the Lynn campus. This position is one of two lieutenants within the NSCC Police command structure, and will be responsible for managing day-to-day operations at the Lynn campus. Duties include prioritization and assignment of work to Sergeants, Corporals, Officers and security personnel, review and revision of policy and procedure, including maintenance of Standard Operational Procedure (SOP), department goals and priorities.
The Police Lieutenant is responsible for the recruitment, onboarding and training of new employees and for ensuring all Police personnel conforms to local state and federal laws, NSCC rules, and department SOP's. The Lieutenant assesses the quality of service being delivered and will take necessary steps to address work performance through corrective action.
In addition to their core administrative/managerial tasks, the Lieutenant will serve as the department's community resource officer and will be responsible for creation and maintenance of community engagement programs. The objective is to that strengthen the department's partnerships among students, faculty and staff furthering its mission of transparency, trust, community service and academic success.
*DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:*

Assists in the management of a 24 hour a day, 7 day a week Police Operation. Duties include drafting and maintenance of policy and procedures and oversight of compliance with all state, local and federal rules, regulations, acts and laws. Including police reform, and department certification and accreditation.
Participates in the physical safety and security of facilities, grounds, and persons. Conducts and coordinates departmental training exercises as directed. Participates in responses to medical emergencies, facility evacuations, fire safety, and police responses. Coordinates the Emergency response system, which includes public information and community training.
Enforces Massachusetts General Laws, college rules and regulations, coordinates district and superior court criminal prosecutions and as directed provides court testimony on behalf of the college. Supervises criminal investigations and Chapter 258 investigations.
Utilizes College and department core values and principals as the basis for decision making in an effort to facilitate the Department's mission.
Prioritizes work assignments to NSCC Police personnel.
Participating in campus internal processes including, but not limited to hearings for campus code of conduct, Title IX, and Human Resources investigations. Attends various meetings, committees, task forces, etc. as requested
As directed, represent the Chief on the Student at Risk (SAR) committee.
Participates in the evaluation of performance; provides direction; makes disciplinary recommendations for Police staff in accordance with the Unit Contract
Assists in the field-training program and facilitates required in-service, medical, re-certification, and firearms/weapons training.
Manages the departments time records, supervises the HRCMS payroll input, reviews leave requests, determines overtime needs, and assists with the management of employment back ground investigations.
Provides immediate notification and response to major incidents/disasters and collaborates notifications necessary personnel
Serves as second in command, per the discretion of the Chief, and acts on their behalf in their absence
Respond to incidents and issues including on-call emergencies 24 hours every day. Act as liaison for the Facilities Department for maintenance repairs and event needs.
Performs other duties as assigned.
*COMMUNITY ENGAGEMENT PROGRAM*

Act as a department liaison to the office of the Chief Diversity and Equity Officer, ensuring the departments policies, procedures, and practices are representative of the institution's diversity equity and inclusion goals
Develop, promote, implement and participate in Community Engagement Programs
Establish partnerships with students, faculty and staff by building strong relationships with community members at both our Lynn and Danvers Campuses by upholding the best practices of community-oriented policing
Conduct meetings with campus groups to address ongoing concerns
Prepare articles and power point presentations, on campus safety topics and deliver these programs in coordination with patrol officers as a lead instructor through public speaking engagements
Participate in community events, which may require working evenings, and weekends, on occasion
*SUPERVISION RECEIVED*: Reports to the Chief of Campus Police.
*SUPERVISION EXERCISED:* Provides training, supervision and evaluation of Police Supervisors, Officers, Institutional Safety Officers, and other related staff.

*Requirements:*

Bachelor's Degree in Criminal Justice and no less than three years of full-time experience in law enforcement work or an equivalent combination of education and experience.
Applicants must have supervisory experience in law enforcement area.
Must have the ability to be sworn as a Special State Police Officer in accordance with Massachusetts General Chapter 22C section 63.
Must have successfully completed the Special State Police Academy or an acceptable alternative academy, or is practicing Special State Police Officer
Must be a US citizen, 21 years of age or older
The ability to obtain and maintain certification developed by the Division of Police Certification and the MPTC
Must possess a Massachusetts unrestricted license to carry (LTC) Firearms License or the ability to obtain upon employment. Must possess the ability to maintain said license and possess a firearm
Must possess a valid driver's license
Finalists are required to successfully complete a pre-employment psychological test and medical examination
Candidates will be required to pass a CORI/SORI and/or a National background check as a condition of employment
*PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS:*

Prior experience managing union employees while working at the institution of higher education in a leadership capacity
Prior experience and training as a community resource officer
Proven ability to work with student staff and faculty particularly those of underserved and marginalized demographics
Prior experience creating community policing policies and procedures including motivational and educational community engagement programs. (Submit examples if possible with application)
Accreditation Manager Training through the Massachusetts Police Accreditation Commission (MPAC) 
Knowledge of Facilities systems including but not limited to CCTV, security alarm systems, fire alarm and suppression, emergency power, utility distribution, HVAC operation etc.
*COVID VACCINATION REQUIREMENT:*
Candidates for employment should be aware that all North Shore Community College students, faculty and staff are required to be fully vaccinated by January, 2022. Accordingly, initial employment is dependent upon receipt and verification of full vaccination status records; details of how to fulfill vaccine record verification requirements will be provided during the hire and onboarding process.

*Additional Information:*
*SALARY:* Anticipated salary range $72,000.00 - $82,000.00. Actual salary is commensurate with experience and education. Full time benefited employees at North Shore Community College are eligible for a comprehensive benefits package offered through the Commonwealth of Massachusetts. Click HERE for a highlight of these benefits.
*STARTING DATE*: ASAP
North Shore Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, national origin, sex, disability, religion, age, veteran status, genetic information, gender identity or sexual orientation in its programs and activities as required by Title IX of the Educational Amendments of 1972, the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990, Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and other applicable statutes and college policies. The College prohibits sexual harassment, including sexual violence. Inquiries or complaints concerning discrimination, harassment, retaliation or sexual violence shall be referred to the College's Affirmative Action and/or Title IX Coordinator, the Massachusetts Commission Against Discrimination, the Equal Employment Opportunities Commission or the United States Department of Education's Office for Civil Rights.

*Application Instructions:*
Submit resume and cover letter outlining how your experience meets the qualifications of the position. Applicants selected for an interview will need to provide the names, address, email and telephone number of at least three current professional references.

North Shore Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, national origin, sex, disability, religion, age, veteran status, genetic information, gender identity or sexual orientation in its programs and activities as required by Title IX of the Educational Amendments of 1972, the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990, Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and other applicable statutes and college policies. The College prohibits sexual harassment, including sexual violence. Inquiries or complaints concerning discrimination, harassment, retaliation or sexual violence shall be referred to the College's Affirmative Action and/or Title IX Coordinator, the Massachusetts Commission Against Discrimination, the Equal Employment Opportunities Commission or the United States Department of Education's Office for Civil Rights.


----------

